

A Complete List of .Gov Domains - konklone
https://18f.gsa.gov/2014/12/18/a-complete-list-of-gov-domains/

======
konklone
For some extra clarification: this is the official list, as released by the
General Services Administration, the part of the government that runs the
registry.

Some of these -- the domains for the federal government's executive branch --
were already public. This includes the rest of the federal government (e.g.
Congress, the courts), as well as all the .gov's in states, territories,
counties, cities, and native tribes.

There's about 5,300 of them.

~~~
qwerb
I can't imagine when I'll ever need this list but it will be nice to have it
in my documents folder.

~~~
lolwutf
I can't imagine why you'd ever maintain such a large and arbitrary set of
documents.

~~~
Snail_Commando
I'd imagine I'm pretty similar to grandparent post in this respect. If I find
something interesting, I save it. Even if it's seemingly arbitrary or not
immediately useful. With powerful search and tagging it's nice to run a
query/update to a personal archive to refresh my memory, browse when bored,
catalogue sources, wishfully think about future study, notice patterns in my
interests over time, meta-analysis, etc.

More cynically, I've noticed that it's a relatively benign form of hoarding.
i.e. I get the quick dopamine rush of "oh this is interesting, now I have it"
without, say, crowding up my living space with trinkets. With an abundance of
storage that is essentially invisible to me when I don't want to think about
it, I can keep what I want, when I want; often while fully aware that I'll
never look at most items individually again. I think of it as a kludgey form
of external memory / internet butterfly collecting. The only downsides I've
thought of are: time frittered revisiting archives, the (small) transaction
cost of tagging and placing items into the archive, and the externalized costs
of maintaining the hardware.

------
ozh
This reminds me when I was toying with some grey hat SEO tactics 10 years ago
or so, one of which consisted in finding .GOV and .MIL sites with a
redirection page to an external site.

The trick was to find pages like
somesite.gov/redirect.asp?target=[http://yoursite.com&text=Awesome+Site](http://yoursite.com&text=Awesome+Site)
that would then display a link with custom anchor to your site, and supposedly
getting benefit from the .GOV or .MIL Google juice.

It was quite trivial to set up dozens of those links (didn't really bothered
to get real measure of the google juice benefit, though)

~~~
jon-wood
I think "grey hat" is probably overstating how legitimate hijacking other
people's redirectors to send Google juice to your site actually is.

------
codyb
I'm actually surprised at this action with the recent rash of actions by
cracker collectives like Anonymous aimed at local and national governments.

However, I do appreciate the transparency.

I guess some of the interesting things you might be able to do include
analyzations like !) What states counties have more .gov websites for their
municipal functions 2) What states counties have the most disparity in
municipal function websites

There's probably some interesting things you could ascertain from this data
set given a weekend and some drive.

------
ipsin
There are some real stinkers in that list, the ones so long that it's
difficult to imagine you getting where you're trying to go:

WINNEMUCCAINDIANCOLONYOFNEVADA-NSN.GOV

FLORIDASORTHOTISTSPROSTHETISTS.GOV

PALMBEACHCOUNTYTAXCOLLECTOR-FL.GOV

The funny thing is, the last one redirects to "PBCTAX.COM", which makes me
wonder why they bothered in the first place.

~~~
rjaco31
maybe they just bought it after a scamming/domain squatting used that name?

------
hayksaakian
it's also on github

[https://github.com/GSA/data/blob/gh-pages/dotgov-
domains/201...](https://github.com/GSA/data/blob/gh-pages/dotgov-
domains/2014-12-01-full.csv)

(you'll notice the fancy CSV viewing UI on github)

------
dsl
I believe this document is the first public acknowledgement on the government
side of the relationship that the Laboratory for Physical Sciences at the
University of Maryland is an NSA facility. Even the agencies own NSA.gov
domain is listed as controlled by the "Department of Defense."

~~~
vertex-four
The second Google result for "Laboratory for Physical Sciences" for me is an
NSA article stating that it's an NSA facility - it's hardly a secret.

